# Huffer on the goat



## tbush (Sep 14, 2004)

Couldn,t resist it! Lingenfelter installing the Magnuson supercharger on my '04
Goat. Found that the Banshee hood wouldn't clear the pulley and throttle body (80mm BBk). Can't wait to get it back. I have dyno results from the last installation they performed and the car made 405.4hp and 374.3 f/p torque.

Terry


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Terry-

DAMN nice gains! What other mods are coupled with the supercharger? I assume you did the full Lingenfelter supercharger package?

I'd be very interested to see some videos, and hear that baby ROAR!


----------



## tbush (Sep 14, 2004)

*Other mods*

The car has a set of JBA Shorty headers, BBk 80mm throttle body, and cold air induction system. I have an A4, so they are upgrading the transmission and changing the torque converter to a higher stall. Probably will stop here.

I willpost the after dyno, as Iam hoping to get 435rwhp with the above mods. the dyno they gave me was from a supercharger mounted on a stock car.

Terry


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

For those of us considering waiting for the '05, what did your mods cost you?


----------



## tbush (Sep 14, 2004)

*Mod dollars*

The supercharger (polished) installed with injectors, program and tune, was about 9k. The tranny upgrade was 2.5k. I had already purchased the JBA headers and BBK 80mm TB. System comes with a three year, 36000 mile warrenty for $200.

Terry


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm sure lingenfelter wasn't exactly 'cheap'. If you check out the Lingenfelter website (www.lingenfelter.com) it prices the supercharger installation at around $8500.00. 

Not bad, considering the supercharger itself is priced at roughly $5000 without the extra stuff Lingenfelter includes in the installation price. AND, you know that the install is done right, and looks professional (with dyno charts to prove it!)

The '05 should dyno somewhere around 350-365 to the wheels, so this supercharger add-on is well above that. 

With the discounts right now on the '04's, I would bet you could buy the '04, supercharge it, do a few other little bolt ons, and run quite a bit quicker than the '05 GTO.


----------



## tbush (Sep 14, 2004)

*Crankshaft hp*

Considering the HP is rwhp. the crank should exceed 500 hp. With the discounts on 04's available, this should be considered.

Terry


----------

